# 27(B)EXTRA ORDINARY SKILLS Please help



## topdriver (Apr 11, 2018)

Has anyone applied for this visa who studied at South African university who studied Bcom Information systems therefore some documents are waivered?

How did you go about the application process to show these


A letter from a foreign or South African organ of state or from an established South African academic, cultural or business body confirming the applicant’s extraordinary skills or qualifications.

Proof that the applicant falls within the critical skills category as per prescribed list.

Any help would be appreciated..

thanks


----------



## IvyLeager (Feb 26, 2018)

topdriver said:


> Has anyone applied for this visa who studied at South African university who studied Bcom Information systems therefore some documents are waivered?
> 
> How did you go about the application process to show these
> 
> ...


Hi Topdriver

I didn't study Bcom, but I studied in a SA university, and now on CSV. For the first requirement, a letter from your departmental HOD and/or supervisor would suffice. S/he would write a recommendation letter for you.

For the proof of critical skills, you would print a page from the critical skills list showing that your field of study is on the critical skills list. See the complete list here: http://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/Critical_Skills_Work_Visa_List.pdf

All the best


----------



## topdriver (Apr 11, 2018)

When you applied for CSV were these documents waivered for you or did you apply for professional body ?

A certificate of registration with the professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA in terms of Section 13(1)(i) of the National Qualification Framework Act or the relevant Department confirming the skills or qualifications of the applicant, if required by law.. Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions.

Proof of qualifications evaluated by the South African Qualification Authority Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions.

Proof of post qualification experience of at least five years. Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions.

Testimonials from previous employers

Comprehensive curriculum vitae


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

topdriver said:


> When you applied for CSV were these documents waivered for you or did you apply for professional body ?
> 
> A certificate of registration with the professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA in terms of Section 13(1)(i) of the National Qualification Framework Act or the relevant Department confirming the skills or qualifications of the applicant, if required by law.. Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions.
> 
> ...


good question also looking for information, did you manage to get any


----------



## topdriver (Apr 11, 2018)

Send me a inbox, will respond there..


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

@Topdriver my email is [email protected]


----------



## Optimistic33 (Apr 5, 2014)

gmakadho said:


> good question also looking for information, did you manage to get any


Just print the waiver and you don't need to submit any of those.


----------

